# stress coat



## ouija (Feb 4, 2008)

i think i added to much stress coat but can this be the cause of my cloudy water ? it was cloudy the day before so i decided to rinse out my filstar media and i think i gave a quick wash to the bio rings bu not to much and rinsed out the micro filtration and the activated carbon which was pretty dirty now the water is more cloudy. : ( my readings today were at 0.5 nitrites and 0 nitrates ph was a 6.5. One more question when putting the filter back together i saw there was water going through the side of the filter inside of it and i saw it going but before the maintance i would never see the water flowing from the sides but maybe that was just my eyes.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

How did you wash out your filter and bio media ? Maybe its time for a good old fashioned gravel vac.


----------



## ouija (Feb 4, 2008)

did one of those couple days ago and also did a water change : ( i ono it seems to only get worse


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

By the sounds of it and by your water parameters it seems like you might have had a bacteria bloom which usually settles over time but panicked and made it worse by wiping out a lot of your beneficial bacteria in your filter media when you cleaned them. This will be true if you washed them improperly by using just tap water instead of tank water or left them to dry out.


----------



## ouija (Feb 4, 2008)

its an algae bloom my tank turned all green because i was leaving the lights on for like 14 + hours a day : ( so i ordered the AA uv sterilizer from pet smart to clean it out. Its been in the tank for about 6 hour ill keep you updated and tell you how th sterilizer works


----------

